# I know, I know, never pick your bindings based on the color, but...



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

haha that does look nice. I traded out the straps on my now pilots for some black burton malavita straps and it randomly made them match my board. totally random. not intentional on my part at all. nope, not intentional. just a coincidence. nothing to see here. 

(seriously tho those malavita ankle straps really make now pilots come alive)


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Sweet bro, they match those door mats perfectly!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

freshy said:


> Sweet bro, they match those door mats perfectly!


Keepin it foot related!!!!!


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

freshy said:


> Sweet bro, they match those door mats perfectly!


Ha, the rug and the doormat weren't my choice, the ex picked those; I just got stuck with them when she left.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Whuuut
Many bindings youcan go by color if you want... very little difference. Provided you're not totally off.

I'm actually waiting for next yr's Pilots because the reds are cool  (actually, it's the ankle strap. I want the new ankle strap).

But say... Malavita, Cartel, Genesis...... get the ones with the color you like most


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Whuuut
> Many bindings youcan go by color if you want... very little difference. Provided you're not totally off.
> 
> I'm actually waiting for next yr's Pilots because the reds are cool  (actually, it's the ankle strap. I want the new ankle strap).
> ...


Unless you're a woman and have the choice between baby blue or a cheeta print (wtf!?) :dry:


----------



## captaingarbonza (Feb 17, 2016)

neni said:


> Unless you're a woman and have the choice between baby blue or a cheeta print (wtf!?) :dry:


No pink or teal? Those always seem to be my choices. Can't a girl get some forest green for once?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Unless you're a woman and have the choice between baby blue or a cheeta print (wtf!?) :dry:


You chose Cheetah print, right?


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

neni said:


> Unless you're a woman and have the choice between baby blue or a cheeta print (wtf!?) :dry:




Have you seen the colors for next season :no2:


I wanted the white escapades so bad, but they're of course impossible to find end of season.


So knowing what's up for next season....I just bought those baby blues you're referencing :embarrased1: lol


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rogue said:


> Have you seen the colors for next season :no2:
> 
> 
> I wanted the white escapades so bad, but they're of course impossible to find end of season.
> ...


Naw, haven't seen the new colors, don't need any new gear next season thus haven't looked at catalogs . What is it this year, a tiger print? Or a cougar? :laugh: 
If, however, they come with zebra strips... I may get 'em, I love zebras 

Depending on the board, those baby blue-white ones could look pretty good. For which board did you get them?
I only found the Escapades in turquoise some years ago and they looked really silly on the Flagship with its brown wooden topsheet (found some all black Lexas for this one later), but they actually look quite sweet now on the Savvy with its gaudy topsheet.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

neni said:


> Naw, haven't seen the new colors, don't need any new gear next season thus haven't looked at catalogs . What is it this year, a tiger print? Or a cougar? :laugh:
> If, however, they come with zebra strips... I may get 'em, I love zebras
> 
> Depending on the board, those baby blue-white ones could look pretty good. For which board did you get them?
> I only found the Escapades in turquoise some years ago and they looked really silly on the Flagship with its brown wooden topsheet (found some all black Lexas for this one later), but they actually look quite sweet now on the Savvy with its gaudy topsheet.




No Cheetahs or Zebras, but Snow Leopard...how clever lol 










I wanted another pair to leave on the Swift. The white Escapades would have been perfect, but I'm going with the baby blue Lexas, which will also look great on the Ladies Choice. Actually, probably better than on the Swift, but we'll see, I have all summer to coordinate my colors :chin:lol


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I put my old Genesis on the Ripsaw and was pleased with the subtle color match - both black-grey-green. This is about as far as color coordination goes for me as most of my stuff are black, blacker, and blackest.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

robotfood99 said:


> I put my ld Genesis on the Ripsaw and was pleased with the subtle color match - both black-grey-green. This is about as far as color coordination goes for me as most of my stuff are black, blacker, and blackest.


I had rather dark gear as well








but swapped to bright colors some years back due to being better visible. I'm really no fan of the color itself, but began to like how those silly pink pants give a nice contrast.


























Hub was very convinced to wear all black gear head to toe. Every item, even the backpack n gloves solely black. I really had troubles to spot him riding off piste in bit flat light, sometimes even in plain sunlight. So many times he went a line first and couldn't make out, which black spot between the black outlines of rocks or pines he was. "Why did you go the left route? I indicated to go right, there were shark fins on the left..." ehm... cos I didn't see you waving, hell, I hardly just could guess which black pine among black pines _you_ were :laugh:. 

He only reluctantly first replaced the black helmet by an orange one - which was already such a difference! - and later also got orange pants. 

From find the guy...








To see the guy even in flat light...








...or trees









And in sunlight? That bit of color is just great IMO


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Nice pics, as usual, @neni!

I was referring to my hardgoods - bindings/boards/boots - as mainly black.

When it comes to softwoods, I stick to the the motto 'see & be seen.' That means correct optics for the goggles and wearing high-vis colours when the occasion calls for it. 

This is a couple of seasons ago but I still wear this outfit when in thick trees in Hokkaido or when the light is expected to be variable/flat.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm about as obnoxiously visible as possible...









Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## white sand (Sep 4, 2016)

Altephor said:


> But damn if sometimes you don't just get lucky and find a nice match! Just a few more months to go...


haha nice..looks legit


----------



## white sand (Sep 4, 2016)

robotfood99 said:


> Nice pics, as usual, @neni!
> 
> I was referring to my hardgoods - bindings/boards/boots - as mainly black.
> 
> ...


looking bright lol..


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

neni said:


> Naw, haven't seen the new colors, don't need any new gear next season thus haven't looked at catalogs . What is it this year, a tiger print? Or a cougar? :laugh:
> If, however, they come with zebra strips... I may get 'em, I love zebras
> 
> Depending on the board, those baby blue-white ones could look pretty good. For which board did you get them?
> I only found the Escapades in turquoise some years ago and they looked really silly on the Flagship with its brown wooden topsheet (found some all black Lexas for this one later), but they actually look quite sweet now on the Savvy with its gaudy topsheet.


Forget the bindings, I am coming to reclaim that wood. Address please.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> Nice pics, as usual, @neni!
> 
> I was referring to my hardgoods - bindings/boards/boots - as mainly black.
> 
> ...


Steering this thread off topic just a bit.....and I would guess there are already a couple addressing this...but :surprise: :

Re: the 'see and be seen' ......i hear ya. hard boot carvers take up huge real estate because of the speed one gets when not skidding at all. I skid on HBs and am still trying not to so I don't fit in this camp yet....but I'll get there. Most don't skid at all and have tons of speed. A friend of mine that is truly pro at carving gets drilled by a straightbomber skier almost every year. He wears lots of armor and also wears bright clothing trying to keep this from happening (along with continually trying to look uphill) I have always wondered how much the color actually helps. Don't get me wrong.....I get it, seems intuitive and it might just give that extra one second or two that prevents collision. But i also know that there are often many corrective actions or counter measures done in the name of "safety" that don't contribute that much. Neni's reason "seeing where he went" clearly works.

Not calling you out robotfood.....like I said I get it completely, and understand.....and it makes sense. I just wish I could see some data on it (never gonna happen) to know. If dressing in fluorescent really did prevent me from getting hit....I would throw some on. Probably works better if you are one of the only ones dressed that way. If everyone is in bright gear.....it might just be a blur of color flashes


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Forget the bindings, I am coming to reclaim that wood. Address please.


 Alps, everywhere. 
That one is only 200yo. I passed one from 1650 today. Older ones exist.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Alpine Duke said:


> Not calling you out robotfood.....like I said I get it completely, and understand.....and it makes sense. I just wish I could see some data on it (never gonna happen) to know. If dressing in fluorescent really did prevent me from getting hit....I would throw some on. Probably works better if you are one of the only ones dressed that way. If everyone is in bright gear.....it might just be a blur of color flashes



No worries. Actually i go bright colors when going into trees or big open terrain with not much contrast. When inbound, I prefer to be the one on the lookout for danger, not blindly trust others to see and avoid collision. Besides, there's already wayyy too much bright colors screaming for attention everywhere.


----------

